# Temp for new chicks



## Hubbard25 (May 14, 2013)

I'm planning on getting some more chicks here soon, I live in Louisiana and temp is anywhere from 85 to 95 right now. Could I keep the chicks in my house under brooding lamp or outside with no light? I'm fairly new to all of it so any suggestions are much appreciated!


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

I would not take a chance with baby chicks outside because the temp drops at night plus they are so vulnerable! They need 90ish temp and at least here in SE Texas the temp at night right now is 76 - 78. Some of the more experienced chicken keepers may have a different thought so hopefully one of them will come along soon.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Outside will be fine with just a regular light bulb as a brooder lamp and I'd turn it off in the day. I'd keep your brooder at the same temps at night as the daytime temps you are experiencing and slowly back down the temps each week until they can tolerate the night temps without a lamp. 

With daytime temps being so high, you might want to give plenty of room in the brooder for a good airflow and humidity release situation.


----------

